# M-Pire Nachfolger...



## cubebiker (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Falco magst Du uns hier denn schon ein paar Info's zum Machfolger des M-Pire sagen?
Auch wenn ich keines mehr fahre, interessiert es mich doch sehr.

Cubebiker


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juni 2007)

Das Modell wird ION-ST heißen und zur Hausmesse offiziell präsentiert werden. Weitere Informationen unterliegen leider der Geheimhaltung, sorry.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (4. Juni 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Modell wird ION-ST heißen und zur Hausmesse offiziell präsentiert werden. Weitere Informationen unterliegen leider der Geheimhaltung, sorry.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Auch der ungefähre Preis?

Ich hab soeben beschlossen, mit dem Sparen anzufangen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2007)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Ich hab soeben beschlossen, mit dem Sparen anzufangen.



Glückwunsch 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Juni 2007)

Ok, ein Teaser vorab: Horstlink Viergelenker, 220 mm Federweg, 150x12 mm Hinterachse, Maxle kompatibel, 83 mm BSA Innenlager, leichter als das M-Pire, annähernd gleicher Preis, DHX 5.0 als Seriendämpfer.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## cubebiker (5. Juni 2007)

Ja sowas wollte ich doch erstmal hören! Bin gayspannt wie's ausschaut, meint ihr zur hausmesse ist das Ding spruchreif und ansehbar???


----------



## Sir Chickenway (5. Juni 2007)

Oh das tönt aber mal ganz spannend! *Blutdrucksteigt*


----------



## Trollobaby (5. Juni 2007)

ich fang schon mal an zu sparen *Sabber*


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Juni 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ok, ein Teaser vorab: .....



.....ich nenn das "anfüttern"   


bike-it-easy


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2007)

das m-pire ist ja schon nen hammerbike,jetzt kann ich vor spannung nicht mehr bis zur hausmesse schlafen...
wann ist die dieses jahr?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (6. Juni 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das m-pire ist ja schon nen hammerbike,jetzt kann ich vor spannung nicht mehr bis zur hausmesse schlafen...
> wann ist die dieses jahr?



24.8. bis 25.8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (7. Juni 2007)

Das Ion-ST wird auf der Hausmesse zu ausgiebigen Testen bereitstehen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Juni 2007)

ein möchte es für einen ganzen tag reservieren und vielleicht bekommt ihr es wieder


----------



## Nette (18. Juni 2007)

Hi!
Wie lange wird es das M-Pire denn noch geben; sprich: Bis wann kann man einen Rahmen noch bestellen?
Und ab wann kann man sich für eine Ion-Bestellung einreihen?
Vielleicht sogar mit KW-Angabe?


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Juni 2007)

Die letzte M-Pire Produktionist bereits gelaufen. Einen Liefertermin für das Ion können wir leider noch nicht nennen. Natürlich kann die Katze im Sack bereits bestellt werden. Blind Dates haben bei uns eine lange Tradition.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Na da bin ich doch gespannt wie ein Flizebogen,... Mein Helius wird wohl nach Neusseland in 08 auch ersetzt werden. Diesmal aber nen reinen Downhiller, vielleicht ja ein ION. Bis dahin sind dann auch die Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Brummaman (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Wie siehts denn mit dem Preisbereich aus?

Kann man schon ganz grob ungefähr sagen auf welchem Niveau sich der Preis des Ion bewegen wird?

Denn wenn der Preis stimmen sollte bestelle ich das Cove Shocker ab auf das ich seit Anfang Februar warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (8. Juli 2007)

annähernd gleicher preis, steht aber auch oben.


----------



## Brummaman (8. Juli 2007)

Jo stimmt hab ich wohl übersehen trotzdem danke


----------



## Pig-Mint (21. Juli 2007)

Mich würde es noch intressieren wie lang der Dämpfer im neuen Ion ST sein wird (222mm oder 240mm) ?


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Juli 2007)

Die Dämpferlänge beträgt 222 (223) mm. Wir testen das Teil zur Zeit. Elmar Keineke bestreitet gerade den Megavalance auf einem Ion. Tommie Kiesewetter wird ab nächster Woche in der Schweiz mit einem Ion unterwegs sein und dort ein IXS-Cup Rennen fahren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## cubebiker (27. Juli 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Dämpferlänge beträgt 222 (223) mm. Wir testen das Teil zur Zeit. Elmar Keineke bestreitet gerade den Megavalance auf einem Ion. Tommie Kiesewetter wird ab nächster Woche in der Schweiz mit einem Ion unterwegs sein und dort ein IXS-Cup Rennen fahren.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Dann könnteste aber auch ein kleines Fotöchen präsentieren, wenn man es eh bald sehen kann. Ich brauch im Februar nen neuen Rahmen, wenn ich wieder laufen kann. 
Cubebiker


----------



## Brummaman (27. Juli 2007)

wenn jemand bei den rennen vor Ort sein sollte dann bitte bitte nach dem neuen Nicolai ausschau halten und ein Foto machen.

Ich muss wissen wie es aussieht und ich kann nicht mehr warten!!


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juli 2007)

mmhhhh....  erinnert mich irgendwie an nen M1.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. Juli 2007)

die farbe is nich so mein fall, aber so sieht eig ziemlich interessant aus!!


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2007)

wie ich sehe habt ihr euch viele gedanken gemacht,wirkt recht leicht so auf den bild und ist echt schick!!!freue mich schon auf ne probefahrt!
gruß martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (30. Juli 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> die farbe is nich so mein fall, aber so sieht eig ziemlich interessant aus!!



ich habe mir erlaubt mal die farbe zu neutralisieren.


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> so siehts schon ziemlich schön aus.



_*so fände ich's schöner*_ wäre passender gewesen, ich z.B. find's in hellblau mit den roten eloxteilen ziemlich geil und deine variante ziemlich kacke, sieht ein bischen abgegriffen aus.

egal, das ION sieht auf jedenfall sehr leicht aus und nicht so technisch wie das MPire. mir gefällts seh gut, glückwunsch dem nicolai team.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ok, ein Teaser vorab: Horstlink Viergelenker, 220 mm Federweg, 150x12 mm Hinterachse, Maxle kompatibel, 83 mm BSA Innenlager, leichter als das M-Pire, annähernd gleicher Preis, DHX 5.0 als Seriendämpfer.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



und diesmal so aufgeräumt !


----------



## zyco (30. Juli 2007)

Sweeeeet der Kleine!


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. Juli 2007)

sieht aus wie das torque, wo bleibt denn die innovation ?


----------



## roelant (30. Juli 2007)

Torques und Nox-en sehen aus wie Nicolais, nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. Juli 2007)

die farbe is schon besser!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2007)

farbe kann sich doch jeder selber aussuchen,die eloxierte wippe und dämoferaufnahme sehen jedenfalls richtig gut aus,mal schauen wie es komplett aussieht


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. Juli 2007)

die farbe is schon besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> farbe kann sich doch jeder selber aussuchen....



genau was wiegt es denn?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juli 2007)

naja, wenn mich mein UFO-ST mal langweilen sollte, weiß ich wohl schon was kommen könnte


----------



## nuts (30. Juli 2007)

gegenüber dem Empire find ich ist's nen gewaltiger Schritt zu einem richtig schönen (und sicherlich feinem) DH-Geschoss!

Wird man die Eloxalfarbe auch selbst auswählen können?


----------



## pEju (31. Juli 2007)

das ist ein nicolai - natürlich kannst du die farbe selber auswählen.

btw: sehr sehr schicker rahmen .
das gewicht wäre noch interessant.


----------



## KLT (31. Juli 2007)

Also ich finde die Konstruktion äusserst gelungen. Im Gegensatz zu (optisch)ähnlichen Rahmen der Konkurrenz, hat Nicolai einige Punkte besser gelöst. So zum Beispiel die direkte, geradlinige Anlenkung des Dämpfers. Oder die Länge und Winkellage der Anlenkwippe. Hier kann man ein super Ansprechen erwarten bei nur geringem Einfluss des Bremsmoments. 
Der Verlauf der Schlauch-/Kabelführung scheint jedoch etwas akrobatisch!
Und der Grund des hohen Schwingenlagers ist auch nicht ganz klar. Dann hoffe ich doch, dass sich hinter den Lagerdeckeln die bekannten Nadelllager verbergen, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> naja, wenn mich mein UFO-ST mal langweilen sollte, weiß ich wohl schon was kommen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (31. Juli 2007)

Sehr aufgräumte und cleane Optik, ganz anders als das M-Pire. mir gefällt das Bike super, auf den ersten Blick ein Nicolai aber dennoch mit einem ganz eigenen Charakter. Bin auf Bilder als Komplettbike und erste Fahreindrücke gespannt! Mit welcher Gabel wird das Bike bei Euch momentan getestet und bei welchem Gewicht liegt das Komplettbike?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2007)

feur mein gewicht were die umlenkung zu filigran"


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Juli 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> feur mein gewicht were die umlenkung zu filigran"


Warum? Die Umlenkung funktioniert ja nicht wie eine Wippe, sondern steuert jediglich die Verbindung Hinterbau-Dämpfer auf einer Kreisbahn. Das einzige wo das Interessant werden könnte ist bei der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren in wie fern der Rahmen flext.


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, sieht dem Torque sehr ähnlich, aber das ist ja auch egal. Da die Kettenstreben sehr massiv sind, ne Steckachse drin ist und zwischen der oberen Lagerung des Umlenkhebels vieleicht auch noch ne dicke Strebe sitzt denke ich der Hinterbau wird recht steif sein. Die Hauptrohre des Rahmens wirken allerdings etwas dünn auf mich. Der Kompromiss zwischen Steifigkeit, Stabilität und Beulanfälligkeit eben. 
Vieleicht eine Alternative zum Helius ST.


----------



## iRider (31. Juli 2007)

Sieht ja ganz fein aus. Allerdings wundere ich mich dass noch niemand die hohe Dämpferübersetzung beanstandet hat. Momentan geht der Trend ja zu 1:2,6-2,8-er Raten und nicht wie hier über 1:3.


----------



## TheTomminator (1. August 2007)

Ich würde das nicht so kritisch sehen. 3 ist doch recht klein. Und höhere Übersetzungen ermöglichen weniger Hub, leichtere Dämpfer und das effektive Losbrechmoment wird mituntersetzt. Nicht jeder Trend ist technisch sinnvoll.


----------



## KLT (1. August 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz fein aus. Allerdings wundere ich mich dass noch niemand die hohe Dämpferübersetzung beanstandet hat. Momentan geht der Trend ja zu 1:2,6-2,8-er Raten und nicht wie hier über 1:3.



1:3 Übersetzung hat auch Vorteile. Leichtere Fahrer kommen in den Regelbereich des Dämpfers. Mit 70kg und einer Übersetzung von 1:2.6 hast du sämtliche Regler voll offen.


----------



## gbm31 (1. August 2007)

höhere übersetzungen als 3 sind wirklich super.

und meiner einer mit 85-90kg kampfgewicht (je nach jahreszeit) + 10kg schutzausrüstung, schuhe und co. darf dann 750+ federn montieren und sich über sabbernde dämpferdichtungen (kolbengeschwindigkeit) und unwirksame regler (nix oder alles) ärgern...


----------



## KLT (1. August 2007)

Dann könnte man einen Rahmen bauen mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen / Dämpferlängen. Einen für 70kg Fahrer und einen für um die 90kg.


----------



## Falco Mille (1. August 2007)

Unsere OEM Dämpfer sind custom shimmed. Sie werden vom Hersteller nach unseren Anforderungen mit der gewünschten Charakteristik abgestimmt. Wir verbauen seit Jahren bei Rahmen dieser Federwegskategorie Dämpfer mit 70 mm Hub ohne Probleme, ebenso wie viele andere Hersteller. Die Gabe der Vorhersehung ist uns zwar nicht zu eigen, unsere Erfahrung läßt uns aber gegenüber mathematischen Testmethoden und wilden Vorhersagen von sabbernden Dämpferdichtungen beim Ion ST eine eher skeptische Haltung einnehmen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (1. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Gabe der Vorhersehung ist uns zwar nicht zu eigen, unsere Erfahrung läßt uns aber gegenüber mathematischen Testmethoden und wilden Vorhersagen von sabbernden Dämpferdichtungen beim Ion ST eine eher skeptische Haltung einnehmen.




das mit den sabbernden dichtungen war auch auf die gewünschten höheren übersetzungen gemünzt, so ala 190er dämpfer (57mm) und 210mm fw...


btw: sie haben post (wg was anderem...)


----------



## richtig (1. August 2007)

hihi... das kenn ich 

grussascha


----------



## iRider (1. August 2007)

KLT schrieb:


> 1:3 Übersetzung hat auch Vorteile. Leichtere Fahrer kommen in den Regelbereich des Dämpfers. Mit 70kg und einer Übersetzung von 1:2.6 hast du sämtliche Regler voll offen.



Ich fahre gerade ein Rad mit 1:2,63 Übersetzung wiege deutlich weniger als 70 kg und der DHX ist ganz normal abgestimmt (keine spezielle Abstimmung auf den Rahmen). Ich bin ziemlich in der Mitte aller Einstellungen. Wenn der Hinterbau richtig konstruiert ist dann funzt das schon  
Ich finde der niedriger übersetzte Dämpfer reagiert besser auf die Änderung der Einstellungen. Ein Klick macht einen spürbaren Unterschied, was man von höher übersetzten Dämpfern nicht immer behaupten kann.


----------



## KLT (1. August 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade ein Rad mit 1:2,63 Übersetzung wiege deutlich weniger als 70 kg und der DHX ist ganz normal abgestimmt (keine spezielle Abstimmung auf den Rahmen). Ich bin ziemlich in der Mitte aller Einstellungen. Wenn der Hinterbau richtig konstruiert ist dann funzt das schon
> Ich finde der niedriger übersetzte Dämpfer reagiert besser auf die Änderung der Einstellungen. Ein Klick macht einen spürbaren Unterschied, was man von höher übersetzten Dämpfern nicht immer behaupten kann.



Ja, es gibt aber noch andere Dämpfer als Fox. Zum Glück. Und im Winter kommt auch der Fox ans Limit. Aber grundsätzlich stimmt das natürlich. Je kleiner übersetzt, desto besser regelbar, desto kleiner Kräfte auf Dämpfer und Gelenke.


----------



## dangerousD (1. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Unsere OEM Dämpfer sind custom shimmed. Sie werden vom Hersteller nach unseren Anforderungen mit der gewünschten Charakteristik abgestimmt. Wir verbauen seit Jahren bei Rahmen dieser Federwegskategorie Dämpfer mit 70 mm Hub ohne Probleme, ebenso wie viele andere Hersteller. Die Gabe der Vorhersehung ist uns zwar nicht zu eigen, unsere Erfahrung läßt uns aber gegenüber mathematischen Testmethoden und wilden Vorhersagen von sabbernden Dämpferdichtungen beim Ion ST eine eher skeptische Haltung einnehmen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


 
 Danke, irgendwer mußte es ja mal sagen  Was nützt die beste Theorie, wenn es in der Praxis nicht funzt. Geht eben nichts über ErFAHRUNG. In diesem Sinne: go ride... apropos: ab wann kann ich das ION nochmal kaufen? I love it


----------



## zyco (2. August 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> sieht aus wie das torque, wo bleibt denn die innovation ?



Stimmt, nach meinem ersten freudiegen Aufschrei, muss ich dir zustimmen.
Ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erwartet/erhofft --> N-Volution...

Es ist definitiv ein schönes und gelungenes Bike (schicke Frästeile - armer Tobi   ) aber technisch ist es irgendwie nichts Besonderes.
Das M-Pire war schon nice von der Anlenkung auch mal was anderes, der Nachfolger kommt da irgenwie nicht ganz mit... Schade...


----------



## mtb_nico (2. August 2007)

Das sehe ich nicht ganz so eng wie zyco.
Hauptsache es arbeiten gut im Gelände, aber das wird sich erst noch rausstellen wenn die ersten Fahrberichte eintrudeln. Deswegen beteilige ich mich erst mal nicht an dem Massenhype.


----------



## iRider (2. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Danke, irgendwer mußte es ja mal sagen  Was nützt die beste Theorie, wenn es in der Praxis nicht funzt. Geht eben nichts über ErFAHRUNG. In diesem Sinne: go ride... apropos: ab wann kann ich das ION nochmal kaufen? I love it



Nur funktioniert das mit den weniger hoch übersetzten Dämpfern in der Praxis sehr gut. Soviel zum Thema Theorie. Und wenn man einen Rahmen komplett neu konstruiert dann kann man solche Sachen doch mit einfliessen lassen. Unbestritten, die höher übersetzten Nicolais funzen gut, ich frage mich nur wie gut die erst mit einem langen Dämpfer gehen würden?
Haltbarkeit ist nicht das Problem, eher Abstimmbarkeit, Verwendbarkeit von Luftdämpfern usw.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. August 2007)

hey falco,
kannst du nur so einen ganz groben termin nennen ab wann die ersten ion ausgeliefert werden?
was wiegt das gute stück und der preis würden mich interressieren,und ob ich meinen alten dhx 5.0 nehmen kann da ihr ja anscheinend keine ganz normalen seriendämpfer nehmt...
danke schon mal im voraus

gruß martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pig-Mint (5. August 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> 3 ist doch recht klein. Und höhere Übersetzungen ermöglichen weniger Hub



... beanspruchen aber den Dämpfer mehr.  

Was mich halt wundert, dass Nicolai in dem Federwegbereich von 200-220mm immer noch Dämpfer einbaut mit 222mm Einbaulänge und 70 Hub. Besser wäre da ein 240mm Dämpfer mit 76mm Hub. Schon alleine deshalb, weil ein kleineres Übersetzungsverhältnis gegeben wäre und die Beanspruchung des Dämpfers geringer wäre.

Andere Hersteller schwören lieber auf ein geringeres Ü-Verhältnis mit längeren Dämpfern bei gleichem Federweg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. August 2007)

warten wir mal ab, ich wette die haben einen ganz cleveren Grund dafür


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. August 2007)

ähm nur weil seit neustem gewisse Bikes unter 1:3 kommen heist das noch lange nicht das es schlecht arbeitet und probleme macht wenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis über 1:3 ist ! 

Ein Intense M3 hat z.b. 1: 3.28 das V10 auch !!
Beide Bikes arbeiten absolut super. 
Das M-Pire hat ca. 1: 3.2 arbeitet auch super 
Das 222 hatte 1:3 arbeitet auch super. 
Die beiden letzten bikes waren oder sind zur Zeit in meinem Besitz. 

Nur weil Ironhorse und Foes unter 1:3 kommen heisst das noch lange nichts. 

Bis zu einem verhältnis von 1:3.5 ist doch alles voll im Lot. 
Klar drunter ist schon gut und so, hat aber auch zur volge das ein teurerer und schwerer Dämpfer verbaut werden muss. 

Früher war man glücklich wenn das Bike ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3.5 hatte und nicht 1:4

Ich hatte weder am 222 noch am M-Pire Probleme mit dem Dämpfer auch wenn ich ca. 88 Kilos fahrberreit auf dei Waage bringe.


----------



## gbm31 (7. August 2007)

ich find die ganze übersetzungsgeschichte hier im thread etwas überflüssig.

hats mit irgend einem nicolai mal probleme diesbezüglich gegeben? 

meines wissens nicht, also?...


----------



## 3r82 (7. August 2007)

Kann man da die Position des Hauptlagers verändern oder schaut das nur so aus?
M-Pire find ich eigentlich schöner, aber Fotos können täuschen. Mal schaun wies komplett aufgebaut in rot schwarz, ausschaut.


----------



## iRider (8. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ich find die ganze übersetzungsgeschichte hier im thread etwas überflüssig.
> 
> hats mit irgend einem nicolai mal probleme diesbezüglich gegeben?
> 
> meines wissens nicht, also?...



Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit XT Daumenschaltern...und trotzdem kamen Rapidfire, Grip Shift, Trigger, Dual Control  
So was nennt man Innovation, Weiterentwicklung, Verbesserung..... 

@Bergaufbremser: Der Trend geht aber zu längeren Dämpfern bei gleichem Federweg, neues V10 hat längeren, M6 hat längeren, Socom...usw.
Man kann eine neue Plattform (Ion) nicht gegen Designs von 2003 vergleichen sondern muss sie gegen die aktuellen Neukonstruktionen sehen.
Und um es klarzustellen: ich denke nicht dass es eine Haltbarkeitsgeschichte ist, vielmehr erlaubt der grössere Hub des Dämpfers eine feinere Abstimmung und bessere Kontrolle über die Federcharakteristik. Und da die langen Dämpfer jetzt erhältlich sind (im Gegensatz zu den Zeiten wo M-Pire, M3, V10 konstruiert wurden) sollte man deren Vorzüge auch nutzen.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (8. August 2007)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ein Intense M3 hat z.b. 1: 3.28 das V10 auch !!



.... besitzen aber auch einen längeren Dämpfer bei etwas mehr Federweg.



			
				Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> hat aber auch zur volge das ein teurerer und schwerer Dämpfer verbaut werden muss.



Die kosten für den längeren Dämpfer sind im Vergleich minimal, und beim Mehrgewicht kommts bei einem "Nicolai" DH'ler auch nicht mehr drauf an.

Andere Hersteller haben sie auch verbaut und da störts niemand  






			
				Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Früher war man glücklich wenn das Bike ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3.5 hatte und nicht 1:4



Naja, heute bin ich noch glücklicher wenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis so gering wie möglich ist


----------



## gotboost (8. August 2007)

Also für mich wär das auch ein nicolai für mein geschmack aber einen 220mm Dämpfer geht garnicht!!
Aber man kann auch bestimmt einen 240mm verbauen.
geht beim ufo st brilliant beim TSt und beim nucleon ST.
Ach ja, gewicht bitte!!!!!!!
und ist der Hinterbau nun verstellbar am der Schwingenaufnahme?!


----------



## pritzel (9. August 2007)

Hat was von den Ufo Modellen. Sieht aber schick aus... schade das Nicolai soweit weg ist....


----------



## Falco Mille (9. August 2007)

Am Hauptschwingenlager lassen sich die Lagervorspannung und Lagerspiel einstellen. Die Lager sind so aufgebaut, wie bei den meisten anderen Nicolai Modellen auch, allerdings hat das Lager eine größere Stützbreite. Das Gewicht des Ion liegt bei ca. 5,2kg incl. Dämpfer. Damit ist es 1 kg leichter, als das M-Pire.

Übrigens beneide ich diese Überflieger schon ein wenig, die anhand eines Fotos treffsicher auf Fahreigenschaften, Performance und Haltbarkeit schließen können und natürlich alles viel besser konstruiert hätten. Sicher werden sich die Jungs bei diesen Skills vor den Headhuntern von Porsche und Ducati mit 500.000 Euro Jobangeboten kaum noch retten können. 

Für uns Normalsterbliche bleibt da wohl leider wieder nur die doofe alte Probefahrt, um uns ein Urteil bilden zu können.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Fränky G. (9. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Für uns Normalsterbliche bleibt da wohl leider wieder nur die doofe alte Probefahrt, um uns ein Urteil bilden zu können.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




1 a  Falco !

Punktlandung!

Das Ion geht neue Wege und ich finde das gut. Freue mich auf eine Probefahrt.

Ride on Boys,

Grüße,


----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Am Hauptschwingenlager lassen sich die Lagervorspannung und Lagerspiel einstellen. Die Lager sind so aufgebaut, wie bei den meisten anderen Nicolai Modellen auch, allerdings hat das Lager eine größere Stützbreite. Das Gewicht des Ion liegt bei ca. 5,2kg incl. Dämpfer. Damit ist es 1 kg leichter, als das M-Pire.
> 
> Übrigens beneide ich diese Überflieger schon ein wenig, die anhand eines Fotos treffsicher auf Fahreigenschaften, Performance und Haltbarkeit schließen können und natürlich alles viel besser konstruiert hätten. Sicher werden sich die Jungs bei diesen Skills vor den Headhuntern von Porsche und Ducati mit 500.000 Euro Jobangeboten kaum noch retten können.
> 
> ...


 

 Damn right, boy!  Macht schon mal den Weg frei, der Onkel kommt testen


----------



## iRider (9. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Übrigens beneide ich diese Überflieger schon ein wenig, die anhand eines Fotos treffsicher auf Fahreigenschaften, Performance und Haltbarkeit schließen können und natürlich alles viel besser konstruiert hätten. Sicher werden sich die Jungs bei diesen Skills vor den Headhuntern von Porsche und Ducati mit 500.000 Euro Jobangeboten kaum noch retten können.
> 
> Für uns Normalsterbliche bleibt da wohl leider wieder nur die doofe alte Probefahrt, um uns ein Urteil bilden zu können.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Autsch, das ging wohl gegen mich. Dachte halt Ihr macht das wie Intense und stellt Eure Prototypen zur Diskussion und wollt Feedback. Man muss ja nicht alles aufgreifen aber Argumente wie "das gab noch nie Probleme" finde ich etwas fade, sorry. Innovation ist was anderes und gerade von Nicolai hätte ich bessere Argumente erwartet. Sonst seid Ihr auch richtig innovativ (z.B. G-Boxx). Nenn einfach Gründe wieso der kurze Dämpfer besser ist als ein langer und bitte komm nicht mit Gewicht! 5,2 kg ist nicht gerade State of the Art.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. August 2007)

hallo?!ist dir schon mal aufgefallen warum die ganzen superleichten downhillrahmen nur zwei jahre garantie oder sogar nur ne gewährleistung haben,weils nüscht taugt auf dauer,und sobald du rennen fährst ist sie eh futsch,also lieber nen paar gramm mehr,und am gewicht haben die jungs im gegensatz zum m-pire ordentlich gefeilt bzw. gefräst!!!es ist auf jeden fall ein schritt nach vorne und bitte keine vergleiche mit intense,diese fahrenden klangkörper oder auch coladosen,auch wenns sicher gut funzt,ach ja,mein altes hot chili hatte nen 190er dämpfer mit 210mm federweg und es hat super funktioniert,in meinen augen ne sinnlose diskussion,es funktioniert genauso und gut!
grüße und fahrt es einfach zur hausmesse mal probe,dann dürft ihr urteilen!


----------



## iRider (10. August 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> hallo?!ist dir schon mal aufgefallen warum die ganzen superleichten downhillrahmen nur zwei jahre garantie oder sogar nur ne gewährleistung haben,weils nüscht taugt auf dauer,und sobald du rennen fährst ist sie eh futsch,also lieber nen paar gramm mehr,und am gewicht haben die jungs im gegensatz zum m-pire ordentlich gefeilt bzw. gefräst!!!es ist auf jeden fall ein schritt nach vorne und bitte keine vergleiche mit intense,diese fahrenden klangkörper oder auch coladosen,auch wenns sicher gut funzt,ach ja,mein altes hot chili hatte nen 190er dämpfer mit 210mm federweg und es hat super funktioniert,in meinen augen ne sinnlose diskussion,es funktioniert genauso und gut!
> grüße und fahrt es einfach zur hausmesse mal probe,dann dürft ihr urteilen!



Hallo???? Es sind RACE-DH-Rahmen, also sind die nach 2 Jahren bei einem schweren Fahrer und nach 3-4 Jahren bei einem leichten, smoothen Fahrer eh durch. Finde es cool dass es Firmen gibt die den Mut haben Race-Only Material zu verkaufen. Es gibt Privatfahrern die Möglichkeit technisch auf dem gleichen Stand zu sein wie die Teamfahrer. Zeig mir einen anderen Sport in dem das geht!
Und wieso soll ich als leichter Fahrer einen Rahmen durch die Gegend schaukeln der für einen 200 kg Fahrer ausgelegt ist???? Und wir reden hier nicht um ein paar Gramm sondern 1-2 kg was das M-Pire zuviel auf den Rippen hat, deshalb ja wohl das Ion, oder? 
Und wieso keine Vergleiche mit den Top-DH-Bikes, denkst Du nicht dass dies die Liga ist in die das Ion gehört???? 
Und wieso kannst Du eigentlich über Bikes mit niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnissen urteilen? Hast Du welche besessen, gefahren?


----------



## RedSKull (10. August 2007)

Mit einem 5,2 Kilo Rahmen kann man ohne Probleme ein Bike <19 Kilo aufbauen.
5,2kg sind etwa 400g mehr als ein Santa Cruz V10, ein Intense M3 oder ein Turner DHR hat.
Ich sehe das als absolut konkurrenzfähiges Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (10. August 2007)

Das Ion ist ein Race-Only Rahmen und er hat trotzdem 5 Jahre Garantie. Die Zeiten, in denen wir unseren Teamfahrern, abweiched von der Serie extraleichte, Rahmen gebaut haben sind passé. Die Jungs fahren ausschließlich Serienmaterial. Yvan Lapraz ist gerade auf einem Serien Ro20 BMX Weltmeister geworden und Joris Bigoni auf einem Serien Nucleon Evo Downhill-Junioren Europameister. Daniel Jansky hat vor 3 Wochen den Skischanzen Weitsprungrekord mit einem Serien-BMXTB geschafft. Dass ein Rahmen nach 2 Jahren ohnehin hinüber ist, war nie unsere Philosophie, und wenn das der Trend ist, dann schoißen wir auf den Trend. Sorry, aber da haben wir und unsere Kunden einen höheren Anspruch. Wir gewährleisten 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung und 5 Jahre Garantie gegen Rahmenbruch. Wir wollen nachhaltige, langlebige Produkte bauen. Sicher wird es auch Fahrer geben, die einen sehr sanften Fahrstil haben, nie stürzen, jeden Sprung ideal landen und sich ihren Race Rahmen nach einer Saison als Dekoration übers Bett hängen. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme, darauf kann man keine Serie bauen. Wir legen einen Rahmen so stabil aus, wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich, dass er bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fahrer mindestens 5 Jahre harten Einsatz überlebt. Darum kaufen Leute Nicolai. Und da sich in den 6 Jahren, die ich hier arbeite, unsere Firmengröße und unser Absatz etwa verdreifacht haben, scheinen wir damit wohl nicht völlig falsch zu liegen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## gbm31 (10. August 2007)

falco hat den daumen drauf!


----------



## iRider (10. August 2007)

Danke für die klaren Worte. Eure Philosophie finde ich gut, fair gegenüber den Privatiers. Besonders die Ersatzteilversorgung. Kann man von anderen Marken leider nicht behaupten  
Somit kann jeder entscheiden was er will, einen langlebigen Rahmen (Nicolai) oder das letzte Quäntchen Performance ("Coladosen"-Rahmen). Ich hatte bislang Glück mit den Coladosen (ja, ich bin leicht und ja, ich kann fahren  ) und habe mich gerade wieder für eine entschieden da ich bei konventionellen Rahmen einfach den Gewichtsvorteil nicht missen mag. Aber das G-Boxx 2 Nucleon (Kette rechts) das Ihr auf der letzen Eurobike gezeigt habt ist ganz hoch auf der Liste der potentiellen Nachfolger falls er (wider Erwarten) dann doch in die Knie geht  



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Ion ist ein Race-Only Rahmen und er hat trotzdem 5 Jahre Garantie. Die Zeiten, in denen wir unseren Teamfahrern, abweiched von der Serie extraleichte, Rahmen gebaut haben sind passé. Die Jungs fahren ausschließlich Serienmaterial. Yvan Lapraz ist gerade auf einem Serien Ro20 BMX Weltmeister geworden und Joris Bigoni auf einem Serien Nucleon Evo Downhill-Junioren Europameister. Daniel Jansky hat vor 3 Wochen den Skischanzen Weitsprungrekord mit einem Serien-BMXTB geschafft. Dass ein Rahmen nach 2 Jahren ohnehin hinüber ist, war nie unsere Philosophie, und wenn das der Trend ist, dann schoißen wir auf den Trend. Sorry, aber da haben wir und unsere Kunden einen höheren Anspruch. Wir gewährleisten 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung und 5 Jahre Garantie gegen Rahmenbruch. Wir wollen nachhaltige, langlebige Produkte bauen. Sicher wird es auch Fahrer geben, die einen sehr sanften Fahrstil haben, nie stürzen, jeden Sprung ideal landen und sich ihren Race Rahmen nach einer Saison als Dekoration übers Bett hängen. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme, darauf kann man keine Serie bauen. Wir legen einen Rahmen so stabil aus, wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich, dass er bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fahrer mindestens 5 Jahre harten Einsatz überlebt. Darum kaufen Leute Nicolai. Und da sich in den 6 Jahren, die ich hier arbeite, unsere Firmengröße und unser Absatz etwa verdreifacht haben, scheinen wir damit wohl nicht völlig falsch zu liegen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## RedSKull (12. August 2007)

@Falco: Könnte es sein, dass auch eine Gearbox Variante des Ion rauskommt?
Zufälligerweise liegt ja der Drehpunkt der Kettenstreben schon dort, wo man ihn auch mit Gearbox vermuten würde. Platz genug ist auch um ein bißchen Rohr wegzulassen und stattdessen G-CON Befestigungen + Boxx unterzubringen. Beim M-Pire - zum Vergleich - ist da ja ein bißchen Hebelei im Weg.
Der große Anteil an Gleichteilen würde die Produktionskosten für einen Getriebedownhiller sicher senken. 

P.S. Ich bin da nicht selbst drauf gekommen, aber ein User im ridemonkey Forum:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185496&page=5


----------



## Gap______Jumper (12. August 2007)

RedSKull schrieb:


> ..große Anteil an Gleichteilen würde die Produktionskosten für einen Getriebedownhiller sicher senken.



..schonmal etwas vom Nucleon EVO gehört?


----------



## RedSKull (12. August 2007)

Das meine ich doch, ein Gearbox Ion wäre gleichzeitig der Nachfolger des Nucleon.
Nur ist die Produktion billiger, wenn sich das Getriebebike und das "normale" Downhillbike praktisch den gleichen Rahmen teilen.
Gesenkte Produktionskosten könnten ja dann durchaus auch auf den Verkaufspreis durchschlagen, denn das Evo ist ja wohl sackteuer.

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ein Viergelenker mit Gearbox ohne Kettenspanner nicht funktioniert, wohl doch zu früh gefreut.


----------



## machero (12. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Dass ein Rahmen nach 2 Jahren ohnehin hinüber ist, war nie unsere Philosophie, und wenn das der Trend ist, dann schoißen wir auf den Trend. Sorry, aber da haben wir und unsere Kunden einen höheren Anspruch. Wir gewährleisten 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung und 5 Jahre Garantie gegen Rahmenbruch. Wir wollen nachhaltige, langlebige Produkte bauen. Sicher wird es auch Fahrer geben, die einen sehr sanften Fahrstil haben, nie stürzen, jeden Sprung ideal landen und sich ihren Race Rahmen nach einer Saison als Dekoration übers Bett hängen. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme, darauf kann man keine Serie bauen. Wir legen einen Rahmen so stabil aus, wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich, dass er bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fahrer mindestens 5 Jahre harten Einsatz überlebt.


----------



## nationrider (14. August 2007)

sieht irgendwie schon sehr filigran aus...
naja mal in natura sehn bzw. fahren.

falco du sagtest standartmäßig mit dhx 5.0 und nicht dem 
abgebildetem, neuem RS vivid?


----------



## Wilhelm (15. August 2007)

Aus einem wright-up zum Foes 2:1 XCT5 (http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/foes-21-xct5--11640?img=2) "... *Big is beautiful*
The XCT has a *very big shock* for a 5in travel bike but there's a *good reason* for that. The majority of bikes run a 3:1 leverage ratio, meaning 3in of wheel travel to 1in of shock movement. Foes and Curnutt worked to reduce the *ratio* to *2:1*. This gives a *longer shock stroke*, *faster shaft velocity* and *more oil flow* for every inch the wheel travels. It also produces a *more adjustable damping range* and means you can run a *lower spring rate* and *simpler valving*. The bigger 2:1 system also puts *less strain on the shock, pivots and frame*. ..." Jedoch: Ruhig Blut und das neue "ION"-Geschoß erst ´mal probieren (resp. "ionisieren").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowz (16. August 2007)

was mich jetzt ma wundert..... der frame is ma sowas von sau schlicht...... das kenn ich ja ga ned von den dicken nicolai bikes! aber find ich ma sehr schön den frame=)!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. August 2007)

Hat schon irgendwer ein Foto vom Komplettrad? Fahren ja anscheinend schon rum...


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2007)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer ein Foto vom Komplettrad? Fahren ja anscheinend schon rum...



im neuen MTB Rider Mag ist ein Foto drin!


----------



## pritzel (20. August 2007)

Meinst du noch die August Ausgabe?


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2007)

ne September.


----------



## GoogleBot (20. August 2007)

das Photo im Rider Mag hab ich jetzt noch nich gesehn... nur das Pic hier im Thread.
Das es so aussieht wie das Torque finde ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht!
Dann kann man auch sagen Alutech und Kona etc. sieht gleich aus  

Auf jeden Fall finde ich, das dieser typische Maschinen-Style von Nicolai beim ION ST nich so gut rüberkommt. Also ich finds einfach irgendwie etwas zu clean.
Aber vielleicht wirkts ja aufgebaut und in echt ganz anders.

Hoffe auf alle Fälle das Nicolai den "Style" der alten bikes beibehält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (20. August 2007)

Äääähm, die echten alten Bikes, also die Trombones, waren auch eher clean!! ICH FIND DAS NEUE SEHR SEHR GEIL!!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2007)

Ich find des Bike geil 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Falco Mille (21. August 2007)

Das Ion wird es serienmäßig mit dem DHX 5 geben. Ein neues Nucleon Modell gibt es dieses Jahr nicht, nur ein bisschen Modellpflege beim TFR.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## roughrider999 (21. August 2007)

@ Falco:
Was ist das denn für eine Größe? Ich tippe mal der Rahmen auf dem Foto und das Foto vom Komplettrad in der Rider sind der selbe Rahmen. In der Rider sieht es furchtbar riesig aus!???


----------



## gbm31 (21. August 2007)

roughrider999 schrieb:


> ...In der Rider sieht es furchtbar riesig aus!???




riesig nicht gerade, aber schon lang.


----------



## nationrider (21. August 2007)

radstand hat mich auch an das m-pire erinnert (das es ja auch ersetzt)


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Ion wird es serienmäßig mit dem DHX 5 geben. Ein neues Nucleon Modell gibt es dieses Jahr nicht, nur ein bisschen Modellpflege beim TFR.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Kann man es evtl auch mit dem Rock Shox ordern, der auf dem Foto verbaut ist? Was hälst du von dem Ding? Gruß, Alex


----------



## roughrider999 (22. August 2007)

Ich meinte nicht den Radstand, sondern die Sitzrohrlänge!


----------



## Falco Mille (22. August 2007)

Das Bike in der Rider ist die größe Größe, L. Es hat einen Radstand von 1175mm, horizontale Oberrohrlänge 593mm, Sitzrohr 450mm.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (22. August 2007)

Den Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer werden wir optional für das Ion ST anbieten. Er soll laut Elmar Keineke, der uns bei der Ion-Entwicklung unterstützt und das Bike für uns getestet hat, sehr gut in dem Rahmen funktionieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roughrider999 (22. August 2007)

Danke, das wollte ich hören!


----------



## Jack22001 (22. August 2007)

Kann mal jemand das Bild vom Komplett aufgebaute ion st posten oder via pm schicken oder so. würde mich mal interessieren, wie es komplett aufgebaut aussieht 

grüsse jack22001


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. August 2007)

Ja bitte, würde mich auch brennend interessieren!!


----------



## WODAN (23. August 2007)

Bitte schön....







Bin gespannt es live zu sehen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2007)

also ich finde die rahmenproportionen sind stimmig...


----------



## Macross (23. August 2007)

ich find es einfach sehr sehr gelungen! wenn es so rollt wie es aussieht und dann auch noch so lange hält wie sein vorgänger wird das rad ein mega erfolg


----------



## Jack22001 (23. August 2007)

ja stimme euch zu sieht gut aus 

Könnte man das Ion mit zB einer 170 oder 180er Gabel nicht auch zum Freerider "mit Reserven" aufbauen? Dann wäre man schön flexibel, wenn man dann mit der Zeit doch mehr Richtung DH geht?

Hab mich allerdings mit dem ION noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt und weiss nicht ob es von der Geo her Sinn macht mit ner kürzeren Gabel. Aber "optisch" könnte es gehen!? Was ist da mindestens an Gabeleinbauhöhe vorgeschrieben?

Wäre ne interessante Diskussion, obwohl es Nicolai ja schon einige schöne FR Rahmen im Angebot hat. 

Grüsse jack22001


----------



## dallo (23. August 2007)

Keine gebogenen Rohre, Vierkantelemente .. a Nicolai.

Mich würde interessieren ob man dort zukünftig farbig eloxierte Rahmen und Teile bekommen kann.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. August 2007)

danke für die pics wodan, finde es aufgebaut wirklich klasse und auch die farbe finde ich ziemlich cool! bin definitiv auf fahreindrücke gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ja-ne (23. August 2007)

es wird mein sein  !


----------



## KLT (24. August 2007)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> ja stimme euch zu sieht gut aus
> 
> Könnte man das Ion mit zB einer 170 oder 180er Gabel nicht auch zum Freerider "mit Reserven" aufbauen? Dann wäre man schön flexibel, wenn man dann mit der Zeit doch mehr Richtung DH geht?
> 
> ...



Genau, Geometrie und Gewicht angepasst auf 18cm Hub vorne und hinten. Die Möglichkeit für einen Umwerfer und das wäre mehr als nur ein würdiger Nachfolger fürs Helius.


----------



## richtig (24. August 2007)

KLT schrieb:


> Genau, Geometrie und Gewicht angepasst auf 18cm Hub vorne und hinten. Die MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r einen Umwerfer und das wÃ¤re mehr als nur ein wÃ¼rdiger Nachfolger fÃ¼rs Helius.



FW â  Hub sondern FW ergibt sich aus HUB und ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis. AuÃerdem geht es um einen M-Pire Nachfolger. Helius bleibt hoffentlich im Programm.


----------



## KLT (24. August 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> FW â  Hub sondern FW ergibt sich aus HUB und ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis. AuÃerdem geht es um einen M-Pire Nachfolger. Helius bleibt hoffentlich im Programm.



Ja,ja ist ja gut. Der Doktor kommt gleich...


----------



## c_w (24. August 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> FW â  Hub sondern FW ergibt sich aus HUB und ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis.




Hm, VORNE ist Hub normalerweise gleich Federweg, es sei denn es ist ne GermanAnswer oder so verbaut ^^


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. September 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Damn right, boy!  Macht schon mal den Weg frei, der Onkel kommt testen



Hi Dirk,

wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir Deine Eindrücke dann mitteilen oder hier posten würdest.

Danke im voraus!


VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir Deine Eindrücke dann mitteilen oder hier posten würdest.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Walde,

das mit dem Testen hat leider nicht so hingehauen. War etwas früh dran, so daß ich Volker nur bei der Montage eines Rahmens über die Schulter schauen konnte. Aber angefaßt habe ich ihn auch - also den Rahmen  

Im Ernst: rein optisch macht der Rahmen einiges her, die Nicolai-typischen Frästeile sind hier mit ein paar stylishen Schriftzügen aufgewertet. Auch die farbig eloxierten Einzelteile machen sich gut, und der Umlenkhebel ist ein Stück feinster CNC-Kunst. Das Heck ist - auf Grund der massiven Schwinge und der mächtigen Druckstreben - enorm steif. Davon konnte ich mich zumindest überzeugen - mein gutes altes Helius DH mit der dicken Schwinge ist dagegen richtig weich. Das Gesamtgewicht inkl. DHX 5.0 lag bei gefühlten 5kg (es sind wohl knapp über 5) - der Rahmen wirkt für einen Downhiller mit dem N fast schon filigran. Alles wie gewohnt mit den feinsten Schweißnähten versehen, die man für Geld kaufen kann   So, genug geschwärmt.
Ein paar Details könnten für meinen Geschmack noch geändert werden, z.B. die Zugverlegung am Heck oder das Design der Schraubachse. Aber das ist eher subjektiv... Vielleicht kann ja schon jemand Fahreindrücke schildern - habe bislang eben nur gehört, daß das Bike sehr agil und wendig sein soll. Das lassen aber die Bilder der Komplettbikes auch schon erahnen...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. September 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hi Walde,
> 
> das mit dem Testen hat leider nicht so hingehauen. War etwas früh dran, so daß ich Volker nur bei der Montage eines Rahmens über die Schulter schauen konnte. Aber angefaßt habe ich ihn auch - also den Rahmen
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,

vielen Dank für Dein ausführliches Posting.

Schade, dass das mit der Probefahrt nicht geklappt hat. Hatte Dein Kommentar hierzu schon mit Spannung erwartet. Mal sehen, ob's hierzu hier noch etwas zu lesen gibt.
Am liebsten würde ich ja gerne selber eine Probefahrt vornehmen.


Lt. Auskunft am Stand auf der Eurobike und dem 2008er-Katalog wiegt der Rahmen in M inkl. Dämpfer 5,2 kg (inkl. Pulverbeschichtung oder Eloxierung?).
Wegen der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus hatte ich anfangs auch etwas Bedenken.
Die Zugverlegung am Hinterbau finde ich bei anderen Rahmen ebenfalls besser gelöst. Gegen geringen Aufpreis läßt sich das am Ion ja ändern.
Wie das mit der Schraubachse gelöst worden ist, stört mich nicht. Wie's in der Praxis aussieht bleibt abzuwarten. (Häufiger Ein- und Ausbau des Hinterrades wird hoffentlich nicht erforderlich sein.)

Ich hab' den "Fehler" gemacht, dass ich mich während der Eurobike zu sehr mit dem Rahmen beschäftigt habe (obwohl ich mich davor schon auf einen anderen Rahmen festgelegt hatte) und nun bin ich am überlegen... 
U. a. bezüglich der Rahmengröße (beim Rahmen in L auf der Eurobike war mir das Oberrohr etwas zu lang, zumindest beim probesitzen, deshalb tendiere ich derzeit zu M; Rahmenhöhe und Radstand fand ich jedoch passend) und der Farbe (bin für Vorschläge dankbar) bin ich mir unschlüssig.


VG

Walde


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (7. September 2007)

Hallo Falco was kostet denn das Ion ST?


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2007)

~2700 EUR mit DHX 5.0


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. September 2007)

Hallo,

sind die angegebenen 5,2 kg für den Ion ST - Rahmen in M inkl. Pulverbeschichtung des Hauptrahmens und des Hinterbaus?
Falls nein, würden dafür ja noch ca. 200 - 300 g hinzukommen.

Vielen Dank und vG

Walde


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2007)

also ich bin ne kleine runde bei der hausmesse gefahren,das ion war recht leicht aufgebaut,mit boxxerworldcup und so,hinten mit dhx5.0,es war insgesamt recht leicht,schätze so um die 18kilo,bike ist recht kurz,lässt sich prima beschleunigen und arbeitet sehr antriebsneutral,der hinterbau spricht super an und insgesamt wirkt das bike eher wie nen freerider,die geometrie ist ein ähnlich wie beim ufo st vom gefühl her,auf jeden fall nen schönes rad geworden!wie es auf nen richtigen dh geht kann ich euch leider nicht verraten aber denke das es da genauso spass macht


----------



## ZLIZER (18. September 2007)

falco, erstmal gratulation zu dem neunen bike, sieht echt geil aus, ich werds, wenn du mir die unteren fragen mit den richtigen antworteb beantworten kannst in weiß mit gold-elox parts bestellen


kannst du mir sagn, wie das fahrwerk mit einem rocco wc harmoniert? entstehen ohne plattform antriebseinflüsse?

wie teuer wird der titan-schraubensatz und wie groß ist die gewichtsersparniss?


----------



## Gerrit (18. September 2007)

ZLIZER schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagn, wie das fahrwerk mit einem rocco wc harmoniert? entstehen ohne plattform antriebseinflüsse?



War zwar nicht gefragt aber - Antriebseinflüsse entstehen durch eine Längenänderung des Zugtrumms der Kette über den Federweg. Und das ist wiederum von der Kinematik des Hinterbaus abhängig, nicht vom Dämpfer. Aber dazu gibt' schon ca. 95 mio. threads.

gerrit


----------



## ZLIZER (18. September 2007)

nen rocco hat aber keine platform


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2007)

man kann antriebseinflüsse aber durch dämpfer mit plattform minimieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2007)

ist allerdings nur wichtig bei strecken wo man viel treten muss


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Oktober 2007)

Ein Titankit für das ION ist zwar geplant, zur Zeit aber noch nicht verfügbar. Zu Lieferbarkeit, Gewichtsreduktion und Preisen können wir zur Zeit leider noch keine Angaben machen. Den Roco Dämpfer bieten wir in diesem Modelljahr nicht an. Über die Funktion mit dem Roco können wir mangels Erfahrung keine Aussage machen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Sir Chickenway (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Falco
Frage bzgl. der Lager am ION:
Welche Lager (Typ) werden da ab Werk verbaut? Und auf den Bildern wirkt es als wären die Lagerdimensionen (Durchmesser) gegenüber dem M-Pire nicht verändert worden, stimmt das? Wenn ja was ist der grund dafür, dass da nicht grössere Lager verbaut werden?


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2007)

So wie es ausschaut,die gleichen wie beim Helius.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Oktober 2007)

ob die lager gleich groß sind weiss ich nicht aber da die lager am m-pire super halten braucht man halt keine grösseren...


----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es irgendwie Komisch an nem Rahmen welcher über sechs, bzw. jetzt über fünf Kg wiegt an den Lagern zu "Sparen". Das M-Pire Hat einen Lagerdurchmesser von ca. 2,5cm, das ION scheint von den Bilder her eine ähnliche grösse zu haben. Ich weiss nicht ob meine Logische schlussfolgerung grosses Lager = stabiles Lager so stimmt, aber meiner Meinung nach macht es ziemlich sinn. 

Ja die Lager vom M-Pire haben bei mir ca. 2 Saisons gehalten, was ich ein guter Wert finde.

bzgl. Optik mir gefällt das M-Pire deutlich besser als das ION.


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Oktober 2007)

Sie haben also bei Dir 2 Jahre gehalten, womit du völlig zufrieden warst, trotzdem forderst Du jetzt neue und damit deiner Meinung nach auch stabilere? Sorry, der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Was hat es mit "sparen" zu tun, ein gut funktionierendes System beizubehalten?


----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Oktober 2007)

@timbojoketown
Die Lager haben bei mir 2 Jahre gehalten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich der Richtwert für die Haltbarkeit eines Downhillbikes bin. Ob die Lager eine Rennsaison bei einem schweren Fahrer, welcher vorzugsweise noch mit dem Brecheisenstil fährt halten weis ich nicht.
Aber eigentlich ist die Frage, warum bei so hohem Gesammtgewicht, ein so wichtiges Teil wie die Lager so klein dimensionieren? Das Gewicht würde wohl nur minim verändert werden und Platzprobleme kann ich auch keine erkennen.


----------



## tibo13 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke uns als Laien steht es nicht zu, die Entscheidung von Nicolai, diese Art/Größe von Lagern zu verbauen, in Frage zu stellen. Schließlich sind das die Fachleute und nicht wir. Ich denke einfach mal, dass sie sich schon was dabei gedacht haben ;-)
Grade bei Nicolai, die der Unbegriff von "Wertarbeit im deutschen Rahmenbau" sind (so sehe ich das zumindest), sollte man sich keine Gedanken machen, dass dort unterdimensionierte Lager verbaut werden, die eine nicht akzeptable Halbwertszeit haben.
Falco Mille sagte ja selber, dass das Ion auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wurde, bevor es in den Handel gelangt. Und die Jungs vom SRAM-Nicolai-Team fassen das neue Material sicher nicht mit Samthandschuhen an.  

Das man "irgendwann" mal auch die Lager tauschen muss/sollte, steht sicherlich ausser Frage. Und selbst wenn dies bei regelmäßigen, durchschnittlich hartem Einsatz alle 2 Jahre passiert, halte ich dies für einen akzeptablen Wert. Ein Auto, das in der Relation gesehen, einen ähnlichen Wert hat wie ein solches Bike, bringt man (zumindest ich) auch einmal im Jahr zur Inspektion um eine weitere einwandfreie Funktion zu gewährleisten. Bei einem solchen Bike sollte sich das ähnlich verhalten. Wenn ich alle 2 Jahre mal etwas Geld in neue Lager investiere, finde ich das vollkommen ok. 

Btw. Ich war bisher kein besonders großer Fan der Nicolai-Produktpalette. Von der Funktion und Verarbeitung her waren sie natürlich immer erste Sahne, aber Form und Gewicht der Rahmen entsprachen nie meinem Geschmack.
Aber mit dem Ion ST haben sie meiner Meinung nach ein richtiges Schmuckstück rausgebracht. Sehr filigran für Nicolai und das Gewicht ist erstmal in einem Bereich mit dem ich mich anfreunden kann.
Ich bin verliebt  
Auch wenn ich von meinem Glory absolut überzeugt bin, wäre das Ion ST bei einem Neuaufbau eines DHlers meine allererste Wahl. Fehlt leider nur noch das nötige Kleingeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Oktober 2007)

@tibo13
Ich finde konstruktionen in Frage zu stellen steht jedem zu, egal ob er ne ahnung hat oder nicht. 
Das die Nicolaianer Fachleute sind und mehr vom Rahmenbau und Lagerdimensionierung verstehen ist sowieso klar.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Oktober 2007)

der dirk bekommt die woche sein ion,mal schauen wie lange die lager halten...bei meinem lambda und m-pire gabs nie probleme,nur normaler service


----------



## roughrider999 (29. Oktober 2007)

@ Falco, oder auch an Alle, im Test der aktuellen Mtb- Rider ist die ganze Zeit die Rede von Verstellbarkeit des Lenkwinkels bzw. der Tretlagerhöhe. Normalerweise sind bei Nicolai die Lochplatten nur zur Einstellung des Federweges, bzw. um andere Dämpfer zu fahren.
Ist das ION verstellbar? Habe weder im Katalog noch im Forum antworten gefunden! Oder hat da die Mtb- Rider nur (mal wieder) was falsch interpretiert???


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2007)

Während Ihr noch streitet  , habe ich mir mal eins gekauft  





Das ist das erste Bild, quasi frisch aus dem Karton und noch ohne Sticker. Inzwischen ist das Ion komplett aufgebaut, nur die Kettenführung fehlt noch. Kommt spätestens Freitag, Bilder vom fertigen Rad gibt es dann auch. Zumindest, wenn jemand an denen Interesse haben sollte... Samstag geht es dan in den Wald damit!

Für die Gewichtsfanatiker: der Rahmen in Größe L mit gepulvertem Hauptrahmen ("seasick") und eloxiertem Heck wiegt inkl DHX 4.0 (650er Feder) und Steckachse 5,5kg. Von zwei Waagen bestätigt... der Unterschied zur Katalogangabe ergibt sich durch die andere Rahmengröße und die "schwere" Feder.

Bzgl. der Lager mache ich mir keine Sorgen - mein gutes altes Helius DH mußte so einiges einstecken, während ich fünf Jahre bei jedem Wetter und auf allen möglichen Pisten darauf herum geritten bin. Ein neuer Satz Lager mußte dann irgendwann mal her, aber das war es auch schon. Die Dinger halten also...


----------



## gbm31 (30. Oktober 2007)

glückwunsch dirk!

auch wenn die zahnpastafarbe nicht ganz mein fall ist...

und bilder: klar, immer. am besten actionpics von koeni


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2007)

fettes gerät mein freund!dachte du wolltest gleich bescheid sagen wenns da ist,her mit den bildern vom komplettbike!!!!!!

http://maroonhate.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2007)

roughrider999 schrieb:


> @ Falco, oder auch an Alle, im Test der aktuellen Mtb- Rider ist die ganze Zeit die Rede von Verstellbarkeit des Lenkwinkels bzw. der Tretlagerhöhe. Normalerweise sind bei Nicolai die Lochplatten nur zur Einstellung des Federweges, bzw. um andere Dämpfer zu fahren.
> Ist das ION verstellbar? Habe weder im Katalog noch im Forum antworten gefunden! Oder hat da die Mtb- Rider nur (mal wieder) was falsch interpretiert???




Hi,
die Lochplatten sind für die Winkelverstellung und die zwei Löcher im
Umlenkhebel sind für den Federweg.
Gruß.


----------



## Pig-Mint (30. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


>



Ich weiss nicht so recht.... der Rahmen löst bei mit gemischte Gefühle aus. Irgendwie gefällt er mir vom Erscheinungsbild richtig gut, schön schlicht designed und hat dennoch eine radikale Optik. Auf der anderen Seite gefällt er mir wiederum nicht, da der Dämpfer so einsam und verlassen in dem Rahmen "rumhängt". Desweiteren finde ich, auch wenn es ein "L" Rahmen ist würde ein Dämpfer mit 240mm Einbaulänge tech. wie auch optisch bei allen Rahmengrössen besser in das ION ST passen


----------



## cubebiker (30. Oktober 2007)

Hätte es die Umlenkhebelage auch in einer anderen Farbe gegeben?

Ist es möglich den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen ohne an der Federwegscharakteristik etwas zu verändern?


----------



## roughrider999 (30. Oktober 2007)

@Cubebiker: Die Umlenkhebelage gibt es in Schwarz (standart), Rot und Gold gegen wirklich kleinen Aufpreis! Laut Test in der aktuellen Rider lässt sich der Lenkwinkel von 64 auf 65,7 Grad einstellen!!! Siehe meine Frage oben.
Gruß


----------



## Sir Chickenway (30. Oktober 2007)

@Gefährlicher D.
Glückwunsch! Freu mich auf Bilder des Fertigen Bikes. Das Seekrank sieht sehr geil aus, Nur die Kombo mit den Roten elox-Parts ist etwas gewagt.


----------



## tibo13 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch auf die Bilder vom Komplettbike gespannt. Die Farbkombo halte ich zwar auch etwas gewagt (Zahnpastafarbe triffts echt gut  ), aber jeder so wie er mag.  
Wäre mal interessant was eine komplette Eloxierung für einen Gewichtsunterschied zur Pulverung ausmacht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Oktober 2007)

ist schon sehr geil der ION, und dangerousD hat wenigstens mal den Mut, nicht mit Standardfarben zu kommen  so Rot, Schwarz oder Weiß wie jeder


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2007)

eben,finds eigentlich recht schick


----------



## dangerousD (30. Oktober 2007)

Über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten   Aber danke für die vielfachen Meldungen!

Und mir gefällt's ... hehe. Dafür fahre ich es auch selbst.

Was den Lenkwinkel angeht: keine Ahnung bzgl. der Verstellmöglichkeiten. Mein Wissensstand bisher ist, daß sich der Federweg verstellen läßt (200 oder 230mm) und über die vordere Dämpferaufnahme lediglich unterschiedliche Dämpfer-Einbaulängen realisiert werden können. Einfach mal auf Falco's Kommentar warten.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. Oktober 2007)

@dangerousD

finde den frame sehr schön werde mir denk ich mal auch ein ion kaufen.....bin aber noch ein bisschen am zweifeln mit dem demo 8 ........ wie lange musstest du drauf warten?


gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2007)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> @dangerousD
> 
> finde den frame sehr schön werde mir denk ich mal auch ein ion kaufen.....bin aber noch ein bisschen am zweifeln mit dem demo 8 ........ wie lange musstest du drauf warten?
> 
> ...



Also,ich würde mir keinen Thaiwandreck kaufen,....lieber n bissi Sparen, und dann was g`scheites!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2007)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> @dangerousD
> 
> finde den frame sehr schön werde mir denk ich mal auch ein ion kaufen.....bin aber noch ein bisschen am zweifeln mit dem demo 8 ........ wie lange musstest du drauf warten?
> 
> ...


 
Bestellt in KW36, fertig gestellt Ende KW43. Geliefert dann Anfang KW44. Habe aber Glück gehabt, daß ich kurz vor einem offenen Produktionsfenster bestellt habe und sich noch nicht so viele Leute für das Ion entschieden hatten... zu den Lieferzeiten und Produktionsfenstern einfach mal Falco fragen.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (31. Oktober 2007)

@guru

ja klar nicolai ist schon was deutsches aber dafür auch nicht grdae ein leichtgewicht obwohl es schon leichter ist als das alte m-pire......eine demo ist leichter und spricht super an......würde das ion gerne mal probe fahren um mir ein richtiges bild davon zu machen....


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2007)

mein m-pire ist zwar nicht das leichteste aber dafür gehts wie die hölle!!!


----------



## Falco Mille (2. November 2007)

Die nächste Ion Produktion steht unmittelbar bevor. Bestellungen für diese Charge können noch bis Ende nächster Woche angenommen werden. Die Lieferzeit beträgt dann etwa vier Wochen.

Grüße Falco


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2007)

Tja, dann könnt Ihr ja jetzt bestellen  Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Ion, wie es nun komplett aussieht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/433521"]
	

[/url]

Erste Eindrücke: es macht einfach nur einen Riesen-Spaß, mit dem Baby zu heizen... geht unheimlich gut nach vorn, der Hinterbau spricht sensibel an und ist steif wie nix Gutes... In der Luft ist das Rad schön neutral, läßt sich gut bewegen. Am Boden: sehr agil, animiert zum Springen auch an der kleinsten Wurzel. Verlangt eher einen aktiven Fahrstil, was mir persönlich aber entgegen kommt.

Zum Aufbau: etwas Probleme hat mir zunächst die Kettenführung gemacht. Habe die MRP System 3 verbaut, deren "Bumerang" etwa 90° hat. Das ist auf Grund der Schwingengeometrie in Kombination mit ISCG etwas kritisch, mit etwas Tricksen hat es aber dann doch gepaßt. Tipp: am besten nach einer Kettenführung mit einem Bumerang suchen, der min. 100° Öffnungswinkel hat. Erleichtert die Montage ungemein. Die Zugverlegung ist bei mir "customized", d.h. ich habe die Zughalter nicht auf den Druckstreben, sondern den Kettenstreben. Sorgt für einen "cleanen" Look und alle Kabel sind aus dem Weg.





Na ja, gefahren bin ich natürlich auch  Leider hatten wir keine gute Fotoausrüstung, aber das es Spaß gemacht hat, sieht man sicher auch so:





Bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Bike, und die Farbe gefällt mir auch


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

sehr schönes Teil  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Mr.A (4. November 2007)

sehr schönes Bike dein Ion ...Kritikpunkt von der optik her wär halt mal wieder der sattel 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## xMARTINx (4. November 2007)

echt schick geworden das gerät,hoffe du bringst es bei deinem nächsten heimatbesuch mit und lässt mich mal nen runde fahre
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2007)

Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike dein Ion ...Kritikpunkt von der optik her wär halt mal wieder der sattel
> 
> Gruß, Alex


 

...der hat sich bereits zwei Jahre lang auf etlichen Downhills in Deutschland, Frankreich und der Schweiz bewährt. Irgendwann wird er getauscht, aber vorerst wollte ich halt nicht ohne fahren


----------



## ZLIZER (8. November 2007)

sach mal falco, wie sieht das denn jetzt mit den verstellmöglichkeiten aus

kann man da nen 241.3 mm dämpfer reinbaun?


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2007)

Schö geworden, das ION. Nur ein schönerer Kettenstrebenschutz wäre dem Bike angemessen.


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2007)

Bei so vielen Anmerkungen zum Kettenstrebenschutz lasse ich ihn jetzt schon allein aus Trotz drauf  Wenn die Kiste erst mal dreckig ist (ja, ich werde damit auch im Schlamm fahren!) sieht man den Kettenstrebenschutz sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2007)

Ein längerer Dämpfer, bzw mehr Dämpferhub, ändert weder das Übersetzungsverhältnis, noch führt er zu einer geringeren Belastung des Dämpfers und dessen Dichtungen, auch nicht zu besseren Setup Möglichkeiten und effektiverer Dämpfung. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist konstant. Es wird durch die Hebellängen und Drehpunkte des Hinterbaus festgelegt. Ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub vergrößert lediglich den Federweg. Es kann dadurch zu Kollisionen oder Rahmenschäden auf Grund von Hebelwirkungen und Kraftflüssen kommen, für die der Rahmen nicht konstruiert und ausgelegt ist. Das Ion ist von uns ausschließlich für den Betrieb mit einem 223er Dämpfer bzw. 70 mm Hub freigegeben. Wer etwas anderes verbaut oder fährt verliert leider seinen Garantieanspruch.

 Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. November 2007)

Hi Falco!

Stimmt das Gewicht, dass im MTB Rider Test steht von knapp über 18 Kilo?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2007)

also ich bin genau das ion welches in der rider getestet wurde bei der hausmesse gefahren und hätte auch so auf 18,5 geschätzt,denke mit den knapp über 18kilo kommt schon hin,ist übrigens ein hammerbike!!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. November 2007)

Der Mann hat eine Waage im Arm  Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, was bringt denn jetzt Dein M-Pire auf die Waage??


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2007)

ach ja,da war noch was...werds morgen versuchen mal nicht zu vergessen,realistisch sind aber gute zwanzig kilo,m-pire halt,kommen aber bald neue kurbeln dran,vielleicht irgendwann noch ne titanfeder,neue sattelstütze,aber selbst dann wirds wohl nicht leicht,hoffe auf 19,9 ziel wären 19,aber kostet ja auch alles,soll ja im winter noch neu gepulvert werden


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. November 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> also ich bin genau das ion welches in der rider getestet wurde bei der hausmesse gefahren und hätte auch so auf 18,5 geschätzt,denke mit den knapp über 18kilo kommt schon hin,ist übrigens ein hammerbike!!!



Ich bin das Weiße, das getestet wurde auch schon gefahren und hab dann prompt eins bestellt ;-) Aber das Gewicht ist mir doch sehr niedrig vorgekommen. Liegt wohl auch mit an den reifen und Felgen (Single Track)


----------



## xMARTINx (11. November 2007)

so,habs m-pire gewogen,juchu,es wiegt wirklich 19,9...leicht ist es trotzdem nicht

@FALCO
mal ne kurze frage:gibts bei euch das monsterenergygreen was die ganzen ironhorse sundays haben?
grüße


----------



## Kettenbeißer (12. November 2007)

@Martin

Bist du dir da hundert prozentig sicher? Mein M-pire hat fast die selben teile gehabt (Felgen Kurbeln Bremsen etc.) und sogar noch die wesentlich leichtere Boxxer Worldcup. Und meins hat immer über 20 gehabt. 20,3 oder sowas.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. November 2007)

laut waage sinds 19,9,war auch überrascht aber scheint zu stimmen


----------



## ZLIZER (12. November 2007)

ich hab dann wohl das produktionsfenster verpasst, bin mir auch noch nich sicher, wann kommt denn das nächste?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (12. November 2007)

@ zlizer 

ich hab letzte woche bestellt und mein ion kommt so mitte märz voraussichtlich


----------



## Falco Mille (12. November 2007)

Unser Kryptonite Green kommt dem Ironhorse Gree sehr nahe. 

Das Gewicht von 18,1 kg wurde von der Mountainbike Rider ohne Pedale gewogen.

Die nächste Ion Produktion ist für Ende Februar geplant, Auslieferung Mitte März.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2007)

Das "Monster Energy"-Grün heißt soweit ich weiß bei uns Kryptonight-Grün.
Ich hatte irgendwo ein Bild von einem Rahmen (sogar UFO-ST), aber wie immer finde ichs nicht.
Im Nicolai-Katalog 2007 war ein Rahmen in der Farbe zu sehen.
Bei Alutech war das Dormant-Grün sehr ähnlich, wird aber aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. November 2007)

da:


----------



## CaLgOn (12. November 2007)

So würde es ca. in Komplett Kryptonite Green aussehen:

http://www.pictransfer.de/uploads/b5a288b2djpg.jpg

Is halt mit Photoshop gemacht und deshalb nicht zu 100% echt.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. November 2007)

danke für die antworten,sieht auf jeden fall schick aus.mal schauen obs das wird...
ach und falco,zeig uns doch mal bitte nen bild von deinem ion,danke schon mal


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2007)

Morgen,
ist der Hinterbau von dem grünen Ufo oben schwarz eloxiert oder schwarzmatt gepulvert ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. November 2007)

gepulvert, schau mal an der Lagerklemmung, da kannst Du den Unterschied sehen zwischen eloxierter "Klemmbanane" und gepulvertem Hinterbau.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2007)

Hast wieder mal recht, Meister John Doe  
Hatte gerade meine Lupe verlegt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. November 2007)

Du darfst auch Adlerauge sagen


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (13. November 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> da:


Hat das irgendjemand schon in echt gesehen und kann bestätigen, dass es in etwa so aussieht wie auf dem Bild? 
Natürlich gibts durch den Monitor auch noch leichte Abweichungen aber kommt halt schon deutlich anders raus als das Argon FR im 2007er Katalog. 
Da sagt mir die Farbe nämlich garnet zu. Auf dem Bild dagegen sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. November 2007)

nö, sorry ich denke das kann nur der Falco beantworten


----------



## Xexano (16. November 2007)

Muss man eigentlich nur bestimmte vorgegebene Dämpfer einbauen (Fox DHX 5.0 oder Rock Shox Vivid) oder ist es möglich, auch andere 222 mm (8.5 inches -- 222.25 mm) Dämpfer einzubauen ohne dass die Garantie erlischt? 
Anders ausgedrückt: Ist es möglich, den CaneCreek DoubleBarrel beim Ion ST einzubauen?


----------



## Falco Mille (16. November 2007)

Das Foto kommt der echten Farbe auf meinem Monitor, mit meiner Grafikkarte, mit meiner Platform und mit meinem Browser schon sehr nahe. Keine Ahnung, wie es bei den anderen ausieht ;-)

Das Heck ist schwarz eloxiert, erkennt man daran dass die Struktur der Schweißnähte fein zu erkennen, und nicht zugeschwemmt ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Heck ist schwarz eloxiert, erkennt man daran dass die Struktur der Schweißnähte fein zu erkennen, und nicht zugeschwemmt ist.



na toll, damit hat sich das mit dem Adlerauge auch wieder erledigt


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2007)

Tja, du Adlerauge, zu früh gefreut


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. November 2007)

man kann nicht alles haben  aber die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall total krass, könnte mich auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. November 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> mein m-pire ist zwar nicht das leichteste aber dafür gehts wie die hölle!!!



DEM ist nicht hinzuzufügen!!!   ... ausser das das M-Pire auch ein optischer Leckerbissen und Hingucker ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. November 2007)

stimmt,ein sehr schöner und zugleich brachialer rahmen ist es auch,ich liebe es!


----------



## Xexano (18. November 2007)

Ich zitiere meine Frage nochmals, da ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe, dass sie bei der ganzen "Farbdiskussion" untergegangen ist:


Xexano schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich nur bestimmte vorgegebene Dämpfer einbauen (Fox DHX 5.0 oder Rock Shox Vivid) oder ist es möglich, auch andere 222 mm (8.5 inches -- 222.25 mm) Dämpfer einzubauen ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?
> Anders ausgedrückt: Ist es möglich, den CaneCreek DoubleBarrel beim Ion ST einzubauen?



Die Frage kam deswegen auf, weil:



> Ein Titankit für das ION ist zwar geplant, zur Zeit aber noch nicht verfügbar. Zu Lieferbarkeit, Gewichtsreduktion und Preisen können wir zur Zeit leider noch keine Angaben machen. *Den Roco Dämpfer bieten wir in diesem Modelljahr nicht an*. Über die Funktion mit dem Roco können wir mangels Erfahrung keine Aussage machen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Es klingt für mich so, als ob die Garantie nur für bestimmte Dämpfer gelten würde. Liege ich hier (glücklicherweise) falsch oder ist das tatsächlich so? Es wäre nämlich sehr interessant, den CaneCreek DoubleBarrel in das Ion ST einzubauen: Super DH-Bike mit einem sehr guten und sehr genau abstimmbaren Dämpfer.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. November 2007)

Der Dämpfer hat nichts mit der Garantie zu tun, so lange der Dämpfer über gleiche Daten, sprich Hub und Einbaulänge verfügt. Wenn diese Daten variieren Kollisionskontrolle durchführen, aber ein Erlischen der Garatie findet nicht statt!


----------



## TheTomminator (18. November 2007)

Ich würde da keine Garantieausschlüsse rauslesen. Würde mir rein technisch gesehen auch nicht einleuchten warum, es sein denn er würde schlichtweg nicht passe und dort anecken.
Soweit ich weis werden die BoubleBarrel-Dämpfer doch ohnehin für den Rahmentyp grob vorangepasst, ich denke mal anhand der Übersetzung und anlenkung mit Hilfe der Shims. 
Aber da du so einen Dämpfer kaufen möchtest würde mich mal interessieren wo man den herbekommt, zumindest auf dem deutschen Markt...


----------



## Xexano (18. November 2007)

Soo schwer dürfte es auch nicht sein, den CaneCreek DoubleBarrel zu bekommen! 
Es gibt int. Distributoren: Hier die Liste
Dt. Vertreiber: Cosmic Sports

Einzige Frage wäre natürlich, wie das mit der individuelle Anpassung gemacht wird. Vllt. wird der Double-Barrel dann auch direkt von USA verschickt.
Naja, das hat jetzt aber nichts mit Nicolai zu tun bzw. im Nicolai-Forum zu suchen. Meine Frage war nur, ob es vom Garantie-Vertrag her usw. alles rechtens ist, wenn man die Hub u. Einbaulänge beachtet. 

Danke für die Antworten!  Natürlich bin ich auch offen für eine weitere Diskussion (PM oder sonstiges), das Ganze überlege ich mir ja auch erst auf einem Blatt Papier und unverbindlich.


----------



## Falco Mille (20. November 2007)

Ein anderer Dämpfer allein führt nicht zum Erlöschen der Garantie. Wenn es durch den anderen Dämpfer aber mittelbar oder unmittelbar zu Schäden am Rahmen kommt sind diese nicht durch die Garantie gedeckt. Die Nachweispflicht wird in diesem Fall umgekehrt. Der Mounteur, der technische Änderungen an einem Nicolai Produkt durchführt, hat im Falle eines Schadens den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass dieser Schaden in keinem Zusammenhang mit der von ihm vorgenommenen, technischen Änderung steht.

http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#warranty

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. November 2007)

Gibts denn schon mehr Ions? Zeigt doch mal her! Meins dauert leider noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Xexano (21. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der Mounteur, der technische Änderungen an einem Nicolai Produkt durchführt, hat im Falle eines Schadens den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass dieser Schaden in keinem Zusammenhang mit der von ihm vorgenommenen, technischen Änderung steht.
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#warranty
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco,

danke für die sehr sachliche und kompetente Antwort im Ion-Thread!  

Nur: Wie sieht so ein korrekter Nachweis gewöhnlicherweise aus? Ich kann mir im Moment darunter nichts richtiges vorstellen... 

Schöne Grüße!

Post-Scriptum: Ich wollte diese Mitteilung eigentlich per PM an Falco schicken, jedoch ist sein Posteingang leider VOLL.


----------



## nillo (30. November 2007)

servus ,

eine kleine frage neben her , alle typen die noch ein m-pire fahren und sich ein ion zulegen wollen ,was macht ihr eigentlich mit euren alten m-pire räder  

ich würd auch gern next year ein ion zulegen ,nur weiß ich noch gar  nicht was mit meinen  schweren m-pire anstellen solle .


vielleicht übers bett hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roughrider999 (30. November 2007)

äh, verkaufen vielleicht, oder als wäscheständer benutzen, oder mit uralt starrgabel (bitte gemufft) aubauen um damit sonntags zum becker zu fahren....


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Dezember 2007)

bitte nicht übers bett hängen,dafür ist es zu schade,das ding muss weiter ordentlich geritten werden!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (7. Dezember 2007)

Männers nächste Woche gibts Fotos


----------



## dangerousD (7. Dezember 2007)

@kettenbeisser

Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Fotos... welche Nummer hat Dein Baby?


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Dezember 2007)

welche farbe wirds?

@dirk
´wenn du du weihnachten wieder im lande bist bring dein ion mal für ne probefahrt mit!!!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (8. Dezember 2007)

Wird rot schwarz und hat die RN 19

Am Montag kommts. Ich bin echt mega hibbelig.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (8. Dezember 2007)

meins wird auch rot schwarz............  welches rot haste denn vorne?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

So Freunde der Volksmusik! Hab das Rad heute bekommen und natürlich gleich aufgebaut.

Und jetzt der Hammer: Es wiegt exakt 18,7 kg incl Pedale (Rahmengewicht 5,37 kg so wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Falls wer Fragen zur Ausstattung hat einfach fragen. Das rot täuscht etwas es ist das klassische Nicolai rot RAL 3002 fire department red.










Achja nochwas: Es ist total geil!!! Und die Bilder sind auch im Album und wollen bewertet werden ;-)


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. Dezember 2007)

Extrem sexy und das Gewicht ist ein Hammer, kann ich fast gar nicht glauben, sieht jetzt nicht nach extremen Schielen beim Aufbau auf die Waage aus!?

 Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

Danke  Gewicht stammt von einer Fahrrad Digital Waage.

Die Teile, die ich vom M-pire übernommen hab waren ja schon recht leicht und die neuen sind ja auch nicht gerade schwer und ich finde man kann eigentlich fast nirgends noch viel Gewicht rausholen außer bei den Pedalen und Bremsen. Aber die Gustels bleiben erstmal drin. Kann mich nicht von ihnen trennen. Klar haben die Felgen zwei drei Gramm mehr aber in Verbindung mit den UST Reifen sind die Laufräder ganz klar DH tauglich.


----------



## nationrider (10. Dezember 2007)

hmm sehr hübsch  !

gewichtsmässig könnte man die holzfeller überdenken,
aber auf keinen fall die gustl!


----------



## Mr.A (10. Dezember 2007)

sehr schönes Ion 
vor allem die Details wie z.b. die Zugverlegung gefallen mir an dem Rahmen
sehr gut...

zur Kurbel, wenns ne OCT ist gehts eh kaum leichter außer vllt. Middleburn
( würd ich nicht dranbauen )

Gruß, Alex


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Dezember 2007)

geiles gerät,natürlich kann man wenn man es drauf anlegt noch einiges an gewicht rausholen aber 18,7kilo sind ein ordentlicher wert und meine gustls würd ich auch nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja ok OCT können noch dran. Naja wenn die jetzigen platt sind kommen die drauf.


----------



## roughrider999 (11. Dezember 2007)

Was ist das für eine Größe??? Ich tippe mal auf L????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja, Rahmengröße L stimmt. Und es passt einfach perfekt. Bei 184 cm


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Dezember 2007)

schaut gut aus. Auch wenn mir der M-Pire Rahmen besser gefällt. 

Aber was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Ein DHX 3.0 ? 

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich aber. 
Mach eine Heidy Kettenfphrung drann.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist ein DHX 4.0. Der bleibt bis ich nen Vivid bekomm.

Naja die Heidy ist schon eine geile Führung mit echt guten Funktionen und so aber ich find die obere Box so hässlich dass ich meinen Carbonumbau lieber dran lass oder da evtl noch bissl was pimpen werde.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Dezember 2007)

ah ok aber sag mal warum ein vivid ? Ist der leichter wie ein Fox DHX 5.0 ?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)

Nein, der wiegt genauso viel aber ich kann ihn selbst warten und somit muss ich denen von Toxoholics oder Shock Therapy nicht 120 Euro für ein bissl Geschraube schenken. Außerdem bin ich bissl aufm Sram Trip und das System mit den beiden Zugstufen interessiert mich sehr.

So ich hab heut nochmal ein Foto gemacht und 2 Fotos von der Waage.

Das Gewicht beträgt wie zu sehen ist genau 18,58 kg. Gestern hab ich die Waage in der Hand gehalten und heute war sie stationär befestigt.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Dezember 2007)

ah ok in dem Fall viel Spass.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (11. Dezember 2007)

warum haste den vivid nicht sofort mitbestellt? oder war der noch nicht lieferbar?

aber sonst super geiles teil


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)

War leider noch nicht lieferbar. Sport Import bekommt den auch erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2007)

@kettenbeißer

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem feuerroten Spielmobil! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Weg nach unten   Erkennst mich am ION Nr. 13


----------



## mjk83 (16. Dezember 2007)

ION ST 








gruß martin ... schönen sonntag noch @ll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (16. Dezember 2007)

viel besser 
schaut gut aus. Was ist das denn für eine Gabel und was wiegt das Geschoss?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2007)

Echt hammergeil ! Tausendmal besser als die bisherigen Ions, ohne diesen roten Umlenkschnickschnack.
Ist der Rahmen weiß oder hellgrau ?
Die Teileliste wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (16. Dezember 2007)

An alle Ion Fahrer:

Wie habt ihr den vorderen Dämpferschlitten am Rahmen befestigt? Fahrt ihr die Standardbefestigung oder habt ihr den Lenkwinkel verstellt? Mir ist er so fast schon zu steil und ich werd den mal etwas flacher stellen.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2007)

@kettenbeißer:

Fahre mein ION mit dem "roten Umlenkschnickschnack" (@ san_andreas: neidisch?  ) auf 200mm reduziert und mit flacherem Lenkwinkel (vordere Dämpferaufnahme jeweils ein Loch nach vorn gesetzt). Macht sich prima!

@mjk83:

Schick geworden  Aber auf ein paar rot eloxierte Teile konntest auch Du nicht verzichten


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2007)

@dangerousD: ich finde, dass das Rot auf den Rädern, die man bisher hier gesehen hat, halt noch nicht so gut kombiniert worden ist.
Wenn draußen so ein Mistwetter ist, wird halt an allem rumgemosert....


----------



## mjk83 (17. Dezember 2007)

HI.... @ll

danke dangerousD !!! freut mich wenn es Dir gefällt ... Dein teil sieht auch hammer aus ... 

schönen abend noch :>

gruß martin


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2007)

kann jemand mal bitte ein bild von hinten posten? mich würde mal die breite der schwinge interessieren. und vielleicht auch nochmal von schräg hinten den bereich des dämpfers (wippe, schlitten...)

danke
grussascha


----------



## mjk83 (17. Dezember 2007)

HI....

@richitg hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen!!!













gruss martin :>


----------



## Kettenbeißer (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es im Vergleich zum M-pire übrigens sehr schmal aber wen wundert das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2007)

nen 165er hinterbau wie beim m-pire ist ja auch mal ne ansage...


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2007)

ja, 165er nabe plus 3-4 cm druckstreben/schwingenprofile auf beiden seiten... da kann sich echt einer draufstellen und ne runde mitfahren.


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

mjk83 schrieb:


> ION ST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut


----------



## mjk83 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi....

freut mich wenns Euch so gut gefällt ...!!! naja muss auch dazu sagen ich hatte eine super beratung ... thx @ J :>

gruss martin ... schönen tag noch @ll !!!


----------



## nationrider (18. Dezember 2007)

der mrp rockring sieht komisch aus, so halbtransparent und angefressen,
kann aber auch am licht liegen...


----------



## RedSKull (19. Dezember 2007)

Edit: Ich sollte echt ins Bett gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. Dezember 2007)

hier das neuste ion,mit g-boxx2,sollen wohl bald die ersten teamfahrer drauf unterwegs sein,checkt einfach mal die g-boxx seite


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Dezember 2007)

joo jetzt gets los


----------



## WODAN (21. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> hier das neuste ion,mit g-boxx2,sollen wohl bald die ersten teamfahrer drauf unterwegs sein,checkt einfach mal die g-boxx seite




Sehr schick, aber was soll der Vorteil gegenüber dem Nucleon TST Evo sein? Sinn des Evos gegenüber dem normalen TST war ja eigentlich Gewicht einzusparen, da die ganze Dämpferumlenkung wegfiel.  

Gruß


----------



## Kettenbeißer (23. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ja jetzt schon ein paar Höhenmeter bergab mit dem Ion abgerissen und muss schon sagen dass ich begeistert bin. Man merkt den Vorteil gegenüber dem M-pire schon. Ich finde der Hinterbau spricht noch sensibler an, das ganze Rad ist agiler (Wobei ich mich damit erst noch anfreunden muss) und was man vor allem merkt ist das niedrige Gewicht und die Anlenkung beim Antreten. Da gehts mit dem Ion schon mächtig vorwärts. Ich freu mich jetzt schon total auf die Bikeparks da kanns mal richtig zeigen was es kann.


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Dezember 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schick, aber was soll der Vorteil gegenüber dem Nucleon TST Evo sein? Sinn des Evos gegenüber dem normalen TST war ja eigentlich Gewicht einzusparen, da die ganze Dämpferumlenkung wegfiel.
> 
> Gruß



Sattelstütze weiter versenkbar?
Als universelle Plattform auch für eine in Zukunft zu erwartende G-Boxx II mit Freeride-Abstufung einsetzbar (wobei ich mir da eher was in Richtung Ufo ST vorstellen könnte)?
Aber: Alles Theorie meinerseits. Man wird sehen...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2007)

G-Boxx? Nette Option, aber das Bike fährt sich auch ohne super


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2007)

bringst es ja nie mit zum ausprobieren...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Rad, geiles Bild !


----------



## Kettenbeißer (26. März 2008)

So ich grab das mal aus. Gibts noch mehr ION Fahrer mittlerweile? Zeigt mal her eure Kisten!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (26. März 2008)

klar ion muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. März 2008)

Ja, wunderte mich auch schon weshalb der Thread in der Versenkung landete obwohl es hier über einen aktuellen heissen Rahmen geht... es geht halt nix übers M-Pire, gell 

... und sogar dieser Thread lautet nicht Bilder ION-ST oder so sondern M-Pire Nachfolger *doppelgrins*


Das M-Pire hat sich nicht nur aufgrund der Optik in unseren Köpfen festgesetzt... schade das Nicolai den Rahmen nimmer produziert...

...ein zufriedener M-Pire Besitzer...


(sorry für OT)


----------

